# Another Dodge Ram Install!!



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well after 10 years I finally decided to do another install. This equipment has been sitting in my closet for about 10 months and I have finally decided to start. So here goes.
Equipment:
Clarion DRZ9255
Hybrid Speakers
Zapco 200.2 Ref. driving L1V2
Zapco 200.2 Ref. driving L4
Zapco 350.2 Ref. driving L8
Zapco 500.1 Ref. driving 2 10's
200 sq ft of B Quiet Ultimate
54 Sq ft of B Quiet V Comp
Stinger Power Wire
Ixos Speaker wire
This all going in my 2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab CTD. The truck has a 158,000 miles and is used for work but is my personal truck also.
It has been a long time so I hope I can keep up with some of the installs I have seen on here.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I stripped the interior and wiped down all the metal with acetone to prepare for the B Quiet Ultimate.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13217&stc=1&d=1257734909


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Weird how I never get tired of looking at third gen installs LOL
Nice equipment your loading in.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I actually had an idea for 2 10's that I have had upstairs for 8 years. They need .75 cu. ft. a piece and the passenger side under the rear seat wasn't going to be enough.
I still wanted to have a place to carry a few tools and jumper cables. So I wasn't going to touch the drivers side compartment.
So I cut the floor of the truck, hopefully this will work I made a 6" x 6" hole to a fiberglassed box/MDF bottom panel that I bolted to the bottom of the truck.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

good luck with install.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Some more of the pictures, remember it has been a long time for me. The fiberglass box has been done for 6 months and was coated in rubberized undercoating and bolted into place under the truck. Excuse the mud on the box, I do live in the country.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

kh971 said:


> Well I actually had an idea for 2 10's that I have had upstairs for 8 years. They need .75 cu. ft. a piece and the passenger side under the rear seat wasn't going to be enough.
> I still wanted to have a place to carry a few tools and jumper cables. So I wasn't going to touch the drivers side compartment.
> So I cut the floor of the truck, hopefully this will work I made a 6" x 6" hole to a fiberglassed box/MDF bottom panel that I bolted to the bottom of the truck.


Woah! It will be interesting to see this idea come along


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope to come close to ACRucrazy's sound deadening, but I will fall short.
I learned alot to foaming the pillars and removing what I could only the dash stayed. So far I have used 150 sq ft. of B Quiet Ultimate and I have not done the doors yet. But I did use all of my V Comp 54 sq ft. so far I really like this product.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

LegendJeff said:


> Woah! It will be interesting to see this idea come along


The box was actually posted above and I am anxious to see how it will sound, a few people have told me that this hole of 6 x 6 inches is enough to connect the two enclosures......FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been working on the project for more than 2 weeks now and only getting 2 hours a night so far. Next comes the amp board, a sheet of 1/2 MDF and voila!!! Some color matched vinyl.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Before I placed the amp board in place is used 1 inch by 1/8 inch butyl sealing tape and lined the back wall of the cab and pressed the board up to it and screwed it into place with retaining brackets.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Now comes wiring, 12' Symbilink cables in white techflex, 11 ga Ixos braided speaker wire in blue techflex and even my remote turn on wire 14 ga in blue techflex all fastened every 6 inches with pan head screws. I ran the cables down the center of the truck since this area will see the least amount of foot traffic and heavy weight...this truck gets tools thrown in it alot.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

And more wiring


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow that wiring looks pretty sick!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! This is very nice!


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well time has been limited at night this week so I haven't got much done, but I did take some more pics of the how I safeguarded my Symbilink cables and speaker wires. I purchase this stuff in big roles from LaVanture produces and it is flexible rubber with metal inside so it can crimp around sheet steel.Good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I also ran my 4ga power wire from the fuse block to each amp and grounded each amp. I am already limited on space so the only way to run power was to go under the truck and come back up right under each amp. I also ran a seperate ground for each amp and I used a grommet on each wire to protect it.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

the attention to detail is what gets me every time i look at a build log. Back when I worked in the industry, the installers would NEVER take this much time making things top notch. 
(i remember one car came back with a shorted electrical system because the power wire was run across the headers in a TransAm!! Even I know not to do that!)

Anywho, keep up the good work, sounds like a detailed and lengthy install. What are you plans for the Front stage?


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I ran my 1 ga last night. The materials..Stinger 1 ga,1/2 red Techflex, 3/4 flexible Carlon Carflex (found in Lowes) and two connectors.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Drilled the hole and installed the connectors, and attached it under the truck.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Still have to install more 1 inch clamps under the truck and make a place to install my fuse holder under the hood.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I test fitted my subs.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Coming along very nicely, I like how you ran the power wire under the truck..

B-


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

kh971 said:


> Well I ran my 1 ga last night. The materials..Stinger 1 ga,1/2 red Techflex, 3/4 flexible Carlon Carflex (found in Lowes) and two connectors.


First time I have seen this thread! Nice, exactly what I plan on doing.
Hopefully I can get some time to get some work done on mine here soon. All my spare times has been eaten up by home repairs (basement plumbing this weekend )

Great job so far! Love the box, that is something Ive tossed around the idea for a few times (not exactly the same) but same conecept of welding up some extra area under the floor for more room for goodies.  Ala 4th gen style.

Dig it!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

okay that box is really cool, very nice wiring!!


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> First time I have seen this thread! Nice, exactly what I plan on doing.
> Hopefully I can get some time to get some work done on mine here soon. All my spare times has been eaten up by home repairs (basement plumbing this weekend )
> 
> Great job so far! Love the box, that is something Ive tossed around the idea for a few times (not exactly the same) but same conecept of welding up some extra area under the floor for more room for goodies.  Ala 4th gen style.
> ...


I am trying to hang with you!! Sorry about the repairs, they absorb alot of time, I only get 2 hours a night to work on my truck.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Haven't posted a pic in a few nights but I have been busy. I added an elbow to my flex pipe and attached it to the firewall with a clamp


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next I made a template out of 20 ga steel for my fuse holder and checked clearances


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next I made my real fuse holder and painted it silver to match my truck


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay now it is silver and with dual grommets, all power wire and connectors is Stinger


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I will be keeping my factory clamps since they have jumper cables put on them every month, when I need to start a forklift,tractor,or over the road tractor. It is still a personal/work truck.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Now for the doors, with the plastic covering on


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had to drill out the factory harnesses in the door to run the 11 gauge speaker wire trhough with techflex, what a pain! but it sure does look good.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next are 1/2 MDF speaker rings coated in silicone and where they are against the door a liberal portion of silicone fills any gaps.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Time to fill in some holes in the doors, so i wanted some strong metal, but did not want to deal with any rust, so i happen to have a whole pallet of old aluminum road signs!!!


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Then I installed a layer of B Quiet Ultimate to the outer layer of the door and then a layer to the inner door skin.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work so far. I love the attention to detail! Did I miss where you said what 10s those were? I just saw you said "Hybrid Speakers" but I didn't think they made 10" subs.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought 4 of these 10's about 6 years ago and they have been sitting upstairs waiting for home stereo, but they will be put to good use in my truck, here is the spec sheet.


----------



## jrcin2430 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice clean install.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

lovely detail mate...
do you plan on covering the small holes that you cut out in the door skins, or does the panel fit into those squares...


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

The door panel has hooks that slide into those holes, so there is no chance of an "airtight door.
I have hust finished one door and installed one of my 12" x 12" Deflex pads and will hopefully complete the other door tomorrow.
Will have pics tom.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

good stuff in here! i really dig the under the cab box


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

keep it up.. looks real good
love the fuse holder ....um holder


----------



## Demon Ram (Aug 7, 2008)

This is something that I have been waiting for.......who would take the plunge and cut the bottom of the floor on the "cubby holes" and fabricating additional space for the enclosure....at this point in time I have 2-12 IDQ's in a custom made enclosure...but I have been thinking "I wonder if I cut into the bottom...and run 2-12 IDMAX...would this work"?????? hmmmmm.....


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, to help the L8's i ordered some 12"x12" Deflex pads and I am impressed with the compound of these pads.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I installed the L8's and next was taking care of the door interior panel. It comes standard with some padding on the bottom part of the panel. It is adequate for the bottom part to absorb sound, so I left it.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I found a roll of some type of carpet at our work up on a shelf. I thought this would be perfect to absorb sound and to absorb vibration on the interior panel. It is 1/2 inch thick and very dense, it does not absorb water!!! It also does not burn, (cause I tried lighting it!!!) So i used it.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I should have posted this earlier, but when I added my (road sign) panels to close the holes in my doors, some wires would be in a bad position of being rubbed against, so I used some Trim Lok to cover the rough edges. Also my wires before being connected to the L8's.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Demon Ram said:


> This is something that I have been waiting for.......who would take the plunge and cut the bottom of the floor on the "cubby holes" and fabricating additional space for the enclosure....at this point in time I have 2-12 IDQ's in a custom made enclosure...but I have been thinking "I wonder if I cut into the bottom...and run 2-12 IDMAX...would this work"?????? hmmmmm.....


Anything is possible, but you would have to do a box on each side, and the drivers side of the truck has the emergency brake cable and I did not want to mess with it. I also wanted one compartment open for jumper cables and a few select tools. I also wanted the center console open, top and bottom for papers and a few other things that i keep in there, ....also my .45 Sig Sauer pistol.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I planned on installing the L4's in the dash, so I removed the factory speaker and the L4 drops right in, almost perfectly. I even cut a 1/2 mdf dash piece but when I put it in it sits up to high and would not look good. So I will be using factory dash panel and cutting it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

kh971 said:


> I planned on installing the L4's in the dash, so I removed the factory speaker and the L4 drops right in, almost perfectly. I even cut a 1/2 mdf dash piece but when I put it in it sits up to high and would not look good. So I will be using factory dash panel and cutting it.


Dude..
get Nutty.. Pull that dash and do 1/2'' MDF on the bottom side.
You Can Do It!!


Looks good man keep it up..


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I could but there is plastic housing and the magnet is hitting against it and I think it is the defroster vents, and I do not want to cut into it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes.
I think your right..
we put some Elate 4'' in a 2006 Ram..
I trimmed it up and put it in just off to the side..
i also used 1/4'' to close the hole up..
keep it up man..


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was able to trim some of the dash and I fit the L4 in perfectly, the factory dash cover clears the center plug by 1/4 inch!!!!!! Now I have to make new grills for these.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice work, keep the pics coming I'm interested in the grills you come up with.
I knew I should have went with the l4s instead of the l3s LOL


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am waiting on tweeters so I decided to move onto the head unit the DRZ 9255. Since I am using the Symbilink system, I have to find a place to put all 4 of the Symbilink Balanced Line Transmitters. They aren't exactly small, while I was looking around under the dash, I noticed that the AC/heater conrols had a big opening behind them in the dash.
I drilled some holes and got them to fit, not perfect, but it will do fine.
There was no room behind the head unit for these and if i have to adjust my tweeters or mids, it is as easy as 2 screws and the dash face comes off and the CD player will still be in the dash to do some easy adjustments.


----------



## RaceShowDrive (Sep 21, 2009)

Subscribed. Nice install so far. I have an 09 Nissan Titan that I have been putting off doing the install on for a year now. I think I have finally seen the light. I will have to get started after the holidays. I am tired of staring at equipment just sitting collecting dust. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I have been working at it some, and the dash kit was a 2 piece section, so some glue to tie the pieces together and ome bondo and Krylon Texture paint. I used some flat black back over the texture paint to achieve a factory look. It turned out really good.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh look what i put in my dash!!! L4's and new LV1 SE ring tweeters!!!!! Man those things are sexy!!!


----------



## miphonematt (Sep 21, 2009)

I am loving this! CTD FTW!!! I am getting ready to do an install in my 05 CTD QCLB. My install won't be this nice first time around, but once I get some matching amps (loving your Zapcos) I will do the wiring right and deaden the floor of the cab.

The ideas in your thread will be very helpful!


----------



## sraibikis (Dec 24, 2008)

Great thread! I am getting some great ideas for my 06 QC. Not sure if that is a good thing or not


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

how do things sounds bouncing off the windshield?


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a bad symbilink on the L4's that is messing up, so I need a new one. When the Symbilink is working though, the sound is great with time alignment. The vocals need a little eq'ing but very very good!


----------



## diesel power (Sep 9, 2009)

bad ass install


----------



## mixoplix (Oct 16, 2009)

Impressive install to say the least. Good work my man.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

can't wait to see the finished dash!


----------

